# Korosensei (Ansatsu Kyoushitsu) vs. The Avengers (comic)



## strongarm85 (Aug 18, 2012)

Some facts/feats about Korosensei.

Korosensei has not his real name, its a nickname made up by the students. The premiss of the series is that in 1 years time Korosensei is going to blow up the earth unless his students' in his class room can assassinate him within a years time.

 - Korosensei blew up 70% of the Moon, leaving only a crescent shape



- He has a top speed of Mach 20, and he is able to reach that speed casually.


*Spoiler*: __ 









- Korosensei also has reaction times to match his speed.


*Spoiler*: __ 












- Korosensei's only known weakness to a special type of material. It hasn't been said exactly what that material is, but it's has the consistency of plastic or rubber. However, his regeneration is to the point that he can replace limbs within seconds.



It is important to note that this material is his only known weakness. Korosensei was probably result of a laboratory experiment, and that the material was developed specifically to kill him and might only exist within his own universe.

He is also able to stretch his tentacles into all sorts of shapes and sizes and has a similar flexibility to Plastic man.

The Avengers are limited to the current and/or recent rosters, and they aren't allowed to use any form of reality warping.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Aug 18, 2012)

There are many Avengers that could take him alone...


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 18, 2012)

The likes of Thor or Hulk stomp his shit into the dirt.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hulk is too slow. Korosensei can draw an Emoticon across an entire hemisphere of the Earth using Air Contrails formed by him flying in the air at Mach 20 speeds. Before the Contrails disappear.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 18, 2012)

Hulk has Hypersonic+ Reactions.
he crushes alien sensei like tofu.

Thor is Faster Than Light w/ Mjolnir.
and Galaxy Level dc with Odin Force.


----------



## Qinglong (Aug 18, 2012)

Thor flies at mach 32 without using mjolnir

Sensei is slow to him


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 18, 2012)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Hulk has Hypersonic+ Reactions.
> he crushes alien sensei like tofu.



Define hypersonic, I know it's fraction of Mach 20, but I don't recall exactly which fraction of mach 20 it is.

Regardless it's kind of moot because even if Hulk has the reaction time, he doesn't have the physical speed to keep up with somthing that can travel at mach 20. So all Korosensei would need to do avoid getting close enough for hulk to hit him.

Not that hitting Korosensei would actually accomplish much. His only weakness is to a material that rips his body to shreds on contact, but even that's a special material designed specifically for the purpose.



> Thor is Faster Than Light w/ Mjolnir.
> and Galaxy Level dc with Odin Force.



That compltely outclasses Korosensei, but I didn't mention give the Avenger's any prep time. How much time would it take for Thor to use the Odin Force?


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Aug 18, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> Define hypersonic, I know it's fraction of Mach 20, but I don't recall exactly which fraction of mach 20 it is.



Mach 5 and upwards.



> Regardless it's kind of moot because even if Hulk has the reaction time, he doesn't have the physical speed to keep up with somthing that can travel at mach 20.


I'm not familiar with the Hulk, but I'm pretty sure that yes, he does have the speed to keep up with him. He's also reacted to FTL characters IIRC.


> So all Korosensei would need to do avoid getting close enough for hulk to hit him.



And then what? How could he conceivably hurt Hulk?



> Not that hitting Korosensei would actually accomplish much. His only weakness is to a material that rips his body to shreds on contact, but even that's a special material designed specifically for the purpose.



That's a no limits fallacy. Korosensei has no durability feats. At all.





> That compltely outclasses Korosensei, but I didn't mention give the Avenger's any prep time. How much time would it take for Thor to use the Odin Force?


They don't need it to utterly wreck him.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 18, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> Define hypersonic, I know it's fraction of Mach 20, but I don't recall exactly which fraction of mach 20 it is.
> 
> Regardless it's kind of moot because even if Hulk has the reaction time, he doesn't have the physical speed to keep up with somthing that can travel at mach 20. So all Korosensei would need to do avoid getting close enough for hulk to hit him.
> 
> ...



Odin Force is something Thor has inherited.
and even without it.
it would be NLF to claim that koro can no-sell planet level attacks.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 18, 2012)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> Mach 5 and upwards.
> 
> 
> I'm not familiar with the Hulk, but I'm pretty sure that yes, he does have the speed to keep up with him.He's also tagged FTL characters IIRC.
> ...



Korosensei blew up 70% of the moon (see the first pic I posted) with a single explosion.

Does the Hulk have better moon level durability?



> That's a no limits fallacy. Korosensei has no durability feats. At all.



Good point we'll need to wait and see. But there is no indication that physical attacks can even hurt  him, outside special materials designed specifically to make his cells rip themselves apart.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 18, 2012)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Odin Force is something Thor has inherited.
> and even without it.
> it would be NLF to claim that koro can no-sell planet level attacks.



True but Koro is also a moon buster *see first pic linked*.

There is flashback scene in the first chapter where he's clutching a dying scientist who tells him to go be a teacher. His terms are that if student's aren't able to kill him within 1 year he'll blow up the planet. But they make it very clear that he could blow up the planet any time he wanted to. He just wanted to keep his promise first.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Aug 18, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> Korosensei blew up 70% of the moon (see the first pic I posted) with a single explosion.


That's actually never stated, although the shape of the hole would suggest that he did it in one attack.



> Does the Hulk have better moon level durability?



Worldbreaker and World War Hulk do at least. I believe some other versions do as well.



> Good point we'll need to wait and see. *But there is no indication that physical attacks can even hurt  him, outside special materials designed specifically to make his cells rip themselves apart*.




Again, that's a no limits fallacy.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 18, 2012)

Hulk survived getting atomized.
koro would be doing shit against him.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Aug 18, 2012)

Could he beat Iron Man?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 18, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Could he beat Iron Man?


if it was just tony stark, then yes.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 18, 2012)

Do they get rubber knives? 
If not then Korosensei will teach them how to properly play baseball and lead an assassination at the same time


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 18, 2012)

HeavyMetalThunder said:


> Do they get rubber knives?
> If not then Korosensei will teach them how to properly play baseball and lead an assassination at the same time


>implying he can hurt characters with star system level durability.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Aug 18, 2012)

Korosensei meets mjolnir flying at several times the speed of light

bai bai mach 20


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 18, 2012)

Thor has fought post Annihilation Silver Surfer, regardless of his movement speed he's got FTL reactions. This is the guy who survived being crushed between Ego and alter Ego in astonishing Thor series if I recall. He's also taken hits from Glory Prime an entity that could hold up a planet. He's fought Black Bolt. Taken attacks from the U-foes one of whom Vector has repelled a planet and even a reality. 

Hulk has taken a 100 trillion tons from his son, he's held up two tectonic plates while resisting the heat. He has destroyed an asteroid 2x the size of Earth albeit with assistance. Hulk can tag speedsters with his relexes. 

Ironman: Depends on the armor

I'm assuming this is a standard/most famous incarnation of the Avengers. Otherwise we have Doctor Strange, Namor, Captain Mar-vel, Genis-Vel and others at one point or another who'd beat this character. Offcourse I'm going with what's in the OP, there could be more.


----------



## HeavyMetalThunder (Aug 18, 2012)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> >implying he can hurt characters with star system level durability.



He can't hurt anyone, he's under contract


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 18, 2012)

Hulk not being able to react to Mach 20


----------



## I3igAl (Aug 18, 2012)

It's obvious Hulk and Thor stomp that Space octopus. Hulk could just jump and take that thing down...

But who are the strongest Avengers he could beat? I doubt the Thing, Namor, Miss Marvel could stand up to a Moon level blast. What do you guys say?


----------

